# I videogiochi più frustranti e difficili della storia



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

Quali sono stati, secondo voi, i videogiochi (appartenenti a tutte le ere videoludiche) più frustanti e difficili di sempre? Quelli che vi hanno prosciugato le tasche e fatte smadonnare a livelli mai visti:

Per quanto mi riguarda:

Numero 1 in assoluto: *Ghosts and Goblins

*Non sono mai riuscito a finirlo, e non ho mai conosciuto nessuno che lo abbia fatto. Un videogioco che definire frustrante è poco. 

a seguire, *Ninja Gaiden, Mega Man, Virtua Tennis (quello delle sale giochi), Contra*


----------



## Butcher (29 Novembre 2013)

Ancora prima di entrare nel topic ho pensato a Ghosts 'n Goblins.

Ho finito il remake su PSP ma quello originale sul Master System II...impossibile...impossibile.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Novembre 2013)

Di recenti, Demon's Souls e successivi. Ho scaricato il primo su Playstation Store (gratis ovviamente) e dopo tre giorni l'ho cancellato, perchè troppo difficile e in più di 10 anni di carriera come videogiocatore poche volte mi è capitata una cosa simile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2013)

prima ci mettevi anni a finire un gioco, ora li finisci tranquillamente in massimo 10 giorni...cmq le sfide resistenza di Gran Turismo 4 non l'ho mai finite...quelle del 3 l'ho finite tutte e sono rimasto soddisfatto
Driver 1 l'ultima missione mi ha fatto smadonnare


----------



## 2515 (29 Novembre 2013)

Completare al 100% i primi Crash Bandicoot, un'agonia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Completare al 100% i primi Crash Bandicoot, un'agonia.



vero Crash Bash ci giocavo con mia sorella e non l'abbiamo finito...ci mancavano tipo 3 livelli


----------



## tequilad (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quali sono stati, secondo voi, i videogiochi (appartenenti a tutte le ere videoludiche) più frustanti e difficili di sempre? Quelli che vi hanno prosciugato le tasche e fatte smadonnare a livelli mai visti:
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda:
> 
> ...



Ghosts and Goblins devastante per la pazienza...penso di essere diventato una persona peggiore per colpa di quel gioco


----------



## Doctore (29 Novembre 2013)

Ghosts and Goblins sull amiga 500...
A 8 anni gia ci bestemmiavo sopra...quando morivi dovevi rifarti tutto il livello.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Novembre 2013)

mi vengono in mente quasi solo giochi per nes. 

tipo la famiglia addams, snake rattle roll. 

la cosa brutta dei giochi vecchi è che non c'erano punti di salvataggio o simili, e il più delle volte dovevi rifarti il livello da capo o partire da punti prestabiliti. 

una gran rottura.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Novembre 2013)

Dark souls


----------



## Doctore (29 Novembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mi vengono in mente quasi solo giochi per nes.
> 
> tipo la famiglia addams, snake rattle roll.
> 
> ...


la famiglia adams era impossibile finirlo....giuro che non trovavo soluzione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dark souls


Il primo (Demon Soul) era 10 volte più frustrante xD


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Resident Evil 3 mi ha distrutto la psiche.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> prima ci mettevi anni a finire un gioco, ora li finisci tranquillamente in massimo 10 giorni...cmq le sfide resistenza di Gran Turismo 4 non l'ho mai finite...quelle del 3 l'ho finite tutte e sono rimasto soddisfatto
> Driver 1 l'ultima missione mi ha fatto smadonnare


Anche l'ultima del 2, caspita.


----------



## iceman. (29 Novembre 2013)

Vietcong il primo, ma comunque le bestemmie infinite solo a Fifa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Anche l'ultima del 2, caspita.



Driver 2 anche questa


----------



## Morghot (29 Novembre 2013)

Più o meno recenti direi ninja gaiden 2, demon's souls e dark souls.

Vecchi giochi ricordo splatter house 2, ho provato a rigiocarlo su pc con emulatore ed è una cosa immonda finirlo, difficilisssimo.


----------



## Morghot (29 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Di recenti, Demon's Souls e successivi. Ho scaricato il primo su Playstation Store (gratis ovviamente) e dopo tre giorni l'ho cancellato, perchè troppo difficile e in più di 10 anni di carriera come videogiocatore poche volte mi è capitata una cosa simile.


Onestamente mi pare esagerato asd, va bene che è difficile e tutto ma basta un po' di impegno e fila via non dico liscio (perchè è davvero difficile, specialmente considerando i giochi di oggi) ma è fattibilissimo.. basta abituarsi! 
E' frustante in alcuni punti e qualche boss poi è veramente straziante, come i due fratelli in dark souls, ma per fortuna esiste l'online! Secondo me non ti è piaciuto per questo l'hai abbandonato subito!

Io sono drogato di questa saga, su dark souls ci ho speso non quante ore, troppe .

edit: sorry doppio post


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Novembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Onestamente mi pare esagerato asd, va bene che è difficile e tutto ma basta un po' di impegno e fila via non dico liscio (perchè è davvero difficile, specialmente considerando i giochi di oggi) ma è fattibilissimo.. basta abituarsi!
> E' frustante in alcuni punti e qualche boss poi è veramente straziante, come i due fratelli in dark souls, ma per fortuna esiste l'online! Secondo me non ti è piaciuto per questo l'hai abbandonato subito!
> 
> Io sono drogato di questa saga, su dark souls ci ho speso non quante ore, troppe .
> ...


Nell'ultima generazione è stato sicuramente tra i più difficili, per non dire il più difficile. Certo mi ero stufato anche perchè non era proprio il mio genere, non ho detto che è brutto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Driver 2 anche questa


Si ma più o meno dopo qualche tentativo ce la facevo per ogni missione. Ma l'ultima pensavo di non finirla mai, c'avrò messo settimane e settimane a seguire quell'elicottero nell'ultimo livello.


----------



## Hammer (29 Novembre 2013)

Rayman?


----------



## esjie (29 Novembre 2013)

Tiger Woods The Masters '12


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Novembre 2013)

Unfair Mario (lo trovate online ovunque). Bestemmia assicurata.


----------



## juventino (29 Novembre 2013)

Ecco the dolphin per Mega Drive è il più difficile che abbia mai provato.


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Resident Evil 3 mi ha distrutto la psiche.



Anche per me. Iniziai a giocarci su una demo e non potevo salvare: la prima parte ormai la sapevo memoria, driblavo gli zombie invece di ucciderli e le parole del poliziotto ferito nel negozio le so ancora oggi a memoria in inglese 

Qualche mese dopo mi misi a giocare col gioco completo e riuscii ad azzerarlo, però all'epoca fu snervante perchè non capivi mai quando arrivava la fine


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Anche per me. Iniziai a giocarci su una demo e non potevo salvare: la prima parte ormai la sapevo memoria, driblavo gli zombie invece di ucciderli e le parole del poliziotto ferito nel negozio le so ancora oggi a memoria in inglese
> 
> Qualche mese dopo mi misi a giocare col gioco completo e riuscii ad azzerarlo, però all'epoca fu snervante perchè non capivi mai quando arrivava la fine



la scena che intendi tu mi sa che è nel 2 però. 
cmq quando i lickers uscivano di botto dalle finestre mi prendevo sempre dei mezzi infarti.


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2013)

La parte più snervante del 3 è la fine con quel cavolo di conto alla rovescia in cui ti tocca pure accoppare Nemesis per l'ultima volta.


----------



## Djici (30 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quali sono stati, secondo voi, i videogiochi (appartenenti a tutte le ere videoludiche) più frustanti e difficili di sempre? Quelli che vi hanno prosciugato le tasche e fatte smadonnare a livelli mai visti:
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda:
> 
> ...



contra non l'ho mai finito.


----------



## Rossonero Veronese (30 Novembre 2013)

Alex Kidd in Miracle World, mai finito.


----------



## Butcher (30 Novembre 2013)

Alex Kidd


----------



## Albijol (30 Novembre 2013)

Lo conoscono in pochi ma Forbidden Siren (PS2) è il gioco avventura horror più difficile di sempre. Mostri IMMORTALI, ma non solo, NON BASTAVA finire la missioni, dovevi anche recuperare documenti o fare comunque determinate azioni per sbloccare le missioni successive. IMPOSSIBILE DA FINIRE senza guida, io a dir la verità a un certo punto ho sbroccato e alla milionesima morte non ce l'ho fatta più. E avevo la guida completa


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2013)

Noooo i 33 anelli di Ghosts and Goblins !!! Non esiste cosa peggiore.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Novembre 2013)

I giochi più difficili cui abbia mai giocato sono stati le avventure grafiche della Lucas. 

In particolare Monkey Island 2 e The Dig avevano enigmi molto difficili da risolvere.


----------

